# Rat Chirping



## ROM (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new rat owner. I got two neutered, male rats a week ago. I'm already in love with them.

They seem to be very healthy, but they do exhibit some behaviors that members on this and other rat forums say can indicate a problem. My one rat, Ruben, is 5 months old and when he wakes up, he hiccups and chirps for maybe ten or fifteen times. I can't say he does this all the time as he goes to sleep and wakes up many times that I don't notice. But, I do have a lot of interaction with them and usually when I go to the cage and he wakes up and looks at me, he starts the hiccup/chirping thing.

I've read that some think this indicates the beginnings of a terrible respiratory problem, but others say their rats commonly chirp and it's not a problem. Is there a general consensus on this issue?


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I believe that chirping is unatural in a Rat. Either go to a Vet or find someone who can help you get treatment(antibiotics) for your Rats. You want to nip it in the bud now while their young and strong and can recover easily.
I bought a seemingly healthy 3 mo. female who chirped but seemed healthy, took her to the Vet and learned its a noise created by trying to get air into sick lungs and she was put on antibiotics. 2 weeks later she's twice as active and I never hear a peep. The guy I got her from said"all my Rats make that noise, they're talking!" What a moron.
Do what you can for your babies, they're worth it.
Spider
I believe most people who say chirping is natural are either uneducated about rats or can't afford to deal with the problem and are trying to convince themselves its normal.


----------



## ROM (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you, Spider. I'm on the fence about taking Ruben to the vet now, I already know that if I tell him that he's doing this intermittently, he's not going to think anything is wrong. 

I am wondering, if this really is a case of trying to get air into sick lungs, then why would it be so intermittent? When he runs and plays, he doesn't wheeze or hiccup or chirp. 

On the other hand, I suppose giving him some antibiotics just to be sure wouldn't hurt any.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know why only certain times Rats exhibit certain symptoms. My little girl sounded like **** and was chirping, wheezing etc. when I went to the Vet she acted normal playful etc. I was embarressed I felt like the Vet must think I'm nuts! but he understood and asked what I heard at home.
I know I'm right about the chirping and the lungs though, when he's running he's getting more oxygen and isn't in distress as when he's relaxed and struggling to get more. When it gets real bad they sometimes runaround in a panic trying to rev up their metabolism so they can breathe.
Rats are really dealt a lousy hand with so much going against them genetically, most people have no idea they are COMPLEX creatures with SPECIAL needs to keep them in good health. The fact that there are so many willing to deal with the complexities and financial strain is a testament to the importance they place on their little Rattie friends.
Find a Vet who likes Rats and is open to learning about them if you can't find one who is a Exotic specialist and start him on ABS. After a while you'll become an old'Rat Hand and be able to treat most of the ailments yourself with Meds you can buy online and only use the Vet for the most serious stuff(and save$).
Spider


----------

